# Wow! Check out these RVs



## Retired & Loving It! (Feb 4, 2022)

These are so fun to walk through!


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Feb 11, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 207759


That’s my style! Glamping!


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 11, 2022)

We looked at getting an RV camper, problem was, my missus couldn't manage to reverse it in and out of our garage.

So I thought about tidying up an old one, 80 years old to be exact. Think we will stick to hotels, the sanitary arrangements are far more preferable.


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 11, 2022)

Not for me, that is taking things to the extreme, in my opinion. I’ll stay with my Motorhome ,no worries getting in and out of the garage, very little ‘housework to do.


----------

